
Ancestry.com takes DNA ownership rights from customers and their relatives - CrankyBear
https://medium.com/@MedicalReport/ancestry-com-takes-dna-ownership-rights-from-customers-and-their-relatives-dbafeed02b9e
======
jack9
> 1\. Perpetual, royalty-free, worldwide license to use your DNA

Not every contract clause is valid. This could be challenged in court and as
you cannot authorize the licensing of your DNA after your death, I'm not sure
how anyone would think this is an iron clad issue.

~~~
nthcolumn
Somebody somewhere thought however specious that it would be a good idea to
put that in. Ugh these people disgust me. I used to worry about acquaintances
joining facebook and allowing it plough through their address book, now this!

------
nthcolumn
In which case their t&cs are void as we are all genetic relatives of each
other and they would have to gain consent from everyone on the planet and I do
not consent.

------
jlgaddis
Ancestry.com, today, issued a response which refutes some of the claims in
this article: "Setting the Record Straight: Ancestry and Your DNA" [0].

[0]: [https://blogs.ancestry.com/ancestry/2017/05/21/setting-
the-r...](https://blogs.ancestry.com/ancestry/2017/05/21/setting-the-record-
straight-ancestry-and-your-dna/)

~~~
heroprotagonist
And yet, at the end of the day, it doesn't refute the overly inclusive
legalese. If they are not going to back up any of their claims with proper
legal limits, then I can't trust any of what came before that in the post.

From your linked post:

> I don’t like the legal language on this issue because it can be confusing
> and seem overly broad, but it’s what’s necessary for us to do the work we do
> for you.

They are not going to change their legal rights, but they want to smooth
ruffled feathers. In a year, or five years, when leadership changes or the
company is acquired.. there's nothing to protect me.

------
midnitewarrior
So what happens if I get a DNA test with them, then I become a famous actor?
Can they clone me in the future to bring my likeness back to the screen and
make money off of my reputation?

------
stuaxo
Are the Ts and Cs the same in Europe? I'm not sure all of this would be legal?

